# Disconnecting the alarm...please help



## shez (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi I have a 200sx s14 and its a uk spec, my alarm isnt working but the immobiliser is on. I would like to disconnect it but it seems a little complecated, apprantly its linked directly to the ECU...I did notice in the engine bay that the alarm has on/off written on it, you need to put a key in to trun it off...exactly what it turns off I am unsure...please help me because I cant even use my car.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

The brain to your alarm should be right under the dash closest to the door. I would pull the wiring clips from the box and see if that does anyhting. I can tell you for sure at least on the 240sx s14 that the alarm is in no way connected to the computer. I believe it only cuts power to the ECU power solenoid. That is located close to the ECU. you will see two of them they should have blue or green clips going into them four wires each. use a wiring diagram to find the color code of the power wire and simply supply twelve volts.If that does not work let me know and I will look into it some more.


----------



## shez (Sep 22, 2003)

thanks for the reply, but now I have gave the car to nissan and they will have to deal with it.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

A bit to late then... 
Well hope all goes well.


----------

